# The Best PVC / Pex Cutter



## Ron

IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have.


----------



## threaderman

I haven't seen Victor cutters.My best cutter is made by Klein tools.


----------



## user4

I don't use much plastic, but this is my best tubing cutter.


----------



## 22rifle

I like the looks of those Victors.


----------



## Ron

When there new and real sharp, you can use then to cleanly cut tubular drains, you have to circle the tubular for it to work thou, slowly, going to fast will shatter them or too much pressure being apply will also crack or shatter them. Beats the heck out of using a saw, and no pipe shaving to clean up.


----------



## Alan

Ron The Plumber said:


> IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have.


Love mine, except less than a year old, one of the keeper rings on the ratcheting handle broke. 
The pin keeps slipping out and it's not very easy to cut with like that.

P.S. have you tried sharpening the blade with a regular knife sharpener? I keep meaning to try it.


----------



## Ron

These will cut 1-1/2 Pex with ease, better then the quick cut cutter.


----------



## Plumberman

Rothernberger makes a mean rachet cutter. Cut through like butter!


----------



## Bill

i use one simillar to this one, though I do own several others that just collect dust


----------



## Mike Jessome

I only use up to 1" PEX, I Find the normal Ridgid pex cutters to be feasible, and they are cheap it more or less depends on your job.


----------



## Alan

hey ron, have you found a source for parts for the victor cutter? we've had 3 break in 2 months!!!


----------



## Ron

You mean the cutter it's self? Supply houses sell just the cutter, if the tool it's self is broke, get a new one, that's what I do anyways.


----------



## Alan

Ron The Plumber said:


> You mean the cutter it's self? Supply houses sell just the cutter, if the tool it's self is broke, get a new one, that's what I do anyways.


Thats what I figured, but it was worth a shot. Thats what we've been doing too. Seems a shame to throw a $60 tool away because of a silly little spring though....


----------



## Ron

I can still use mine even if the spring fails. Just requires a little help.


----------



## Tankless

This is similar to the one I use. There is more of a point to pierce the pipe, allowing for an easy cut. It has never compressed the pipe at all, just slides right through it. The large frame helps make square cuts.


----------



## Scott K

I can't recall the exact model, but Ridgid just came out with a set of improved Pex cutters with a grey housing and a serious metal blade - no ratcheting required. They cut a nice square end (bought a set a few monthes ago) and they cut much better than the red bodied plastic Ridgid versions (or no name version copy cat's). 

For PVC/CPVC/ABS 3" and less as well as Fusiotherm which my company uses with the exception of the SDR 7.4 which is too thick (ridgid plastic pipe mostly), I like to use my Ridgid 151 (1/2" to 1") or 153 (1" to 3") Copper cutters with a plastic wheel. Nice, perfect, even square ends and no burrs. Yes you should file them though to reduce the evacuation of the glue but still much nicer than a hack saw in my opinion. 

I've used the ratcheting versions above on Fusiotherm which is a German polypropolene on the 3 different types of their pipe we use (SDR 11 for cold water, SDR 7.4 for hot water, their Climatherm for heating mains) and they're good cutters but they don't cut as square of an end as the Ridgid 151's or 153's.


----------



## Wethead

Ron The Plumber said:


> IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have.


Where do they sell this one?

I have not seen it around......:yes:


----------



## Ron

******* said:


> Where do they sell this one?
> 
> I have not seen it around......:yes:


All my suppliers have them, or you can get them online.


----------



## Pipemaster

QUOTED: 
Originally Posted by *Ron The Plumber*  
_IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have_


_*YEAH BUT DOES IT TRIM MONKEY TOENAILS :blink:*_


----------



## Ron

Pipemaster said:


> QUOTED:
> Originally Posted by *Ron The Plumber*
> _IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have_
> 
> 
> _*YEAH BUT DOES IT TRIM MONKEY TOENAILS :blink:*_


It will cut right though your fingernail if your not watching what your doing, the auto close feature can catch you off guard.


----------



## pappystocker

could any of you guys show me inside of the handle from the rear of the vp-30 my spring is broken & i cant figure out how this dang thing go's back in i bought new springs but it took them so long to send them to me that i forgot


----------



## pappystocker

******* said:


> Where do they sell this one?
> 
> I have not seen it around......:yes:


sprinker.com:thumbsup: they also sell parts


----------



## user823




----------



## Plumber

All this time I thought it was rocket science, but its only diesel mechanics.

Boys, if I was smart, I wouldn't be a plumber.


----------



## user823

Plumber said:


> All this time I thought it was rocket science, but its only diesel mechanics.
> 
> Boys, if I was smart, I wouldn't be a plumber.


Wrong, you are smart Plumber and that's why you're a plumber!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber

ironranger said:


> Wrong, you are smart Plumber and that's why you're a plumber!:thumbup:


You mean like working 10 hours a week and making more profit than a fellow in a 9-5? :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Plumberman said:


> Rothernberger makes a mean rachet cutter. Cut through like butter!



I use the same ones. Best cutters I have ever owned. Plus, Fergys will replace them when the handle accidenlty breaks off. You know, when the blade finally gets dull, or chipped, the handle just snaps right off for some reason.:whistling2:


----------



## pappystocker

could someone please just take a picture of the victor cutter from the rear while its open so i can see how the springs are installed?


----------



## Plasticman

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I use the same ones. Best cutters I have ever owned. Plus, Fergys will replace them when the handle accidenlty breaks off. You know, when the blade finally gets dull, or chipped, the handle just snaps right off for some reason.:whistling2:


Better check with Fergusons again. Last time I was in there inquiring about them they said they no longer do the warranty thing with Rothernberger so I was forced to buy the pro flo brand. Like having another cheap lowes tool.


----------



## nhmaster3015

I just bought 8 of these. Without a doubt the best 1/2 and 3/4 pex cutters I've ever used


----------



## M5Plumb

Ron, I agree! For three years, two blade replacements, they're still going strong!!:thumbup:



Ron The Plumber said:


> IMO this is the best cutter a plumber can have.


----------



## Double-A

Killer, what brand of mini cutter is that?


----------



## user4

Double-A said:


> Killer, what brand of mini cutter is that?


It's made by Wheeler Rex, it is for 1¼ through 2½ copper. For the work I used to do it came in quite handy, now it sits in a tool bag in my garage.


----------



## Cal

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's made by Wheeler Rex, it is for 1¼ through 2½ copper. For the work I used to do it came in quite handy, now it sits in a tool bag in my garage.



How's the new job ?? Well we all hope !!

Cal


----------



## pappystocker

over 300 on the bench here


----------

